# Marksman 3060, 3061 or Saunders Falcon 2 ?



## wbyman (Jan 12, 2010)

Which would I be better off puchasing for general slingshot use a Marksman 3060 , 3061 or a Saunders Falcon 2 ? What is the difference between the 2 Marksman slingshots ? Thanks !


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The 3061 comes with tapered tubes, the 3060 does not. I recommend the Falcon 2. Much better product and will be more powerful. Put some Tex-Shooter bands on there and you are set!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

The Falcon II with upgraded flat bands would be my choice too.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

wbyman said:


> Which would I be better off puchasing for general slingshot use a Marksman 3060 , 3061 or a Saunders Falcon 2 ? What is the difference between the 2 Marksman slingshots ? Thanks !


i actually have a new falcon 2 for sale in the classifieds if youre interested.


----------

